# Carnitas Recipe



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone have a sure fire traditional one. Surprisingly the search didn't find one.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Carnitas, literally "little meats", is a dish of Mexican cuisine originating from the state of Michoacán. Carnitas are made by braising or simmering pork in oil or preferably lard until tender.*

Now I know what it is, I had to Google.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Put a 2-3 lb pork roast in an oven bag with chopped cilantro, onion, lemon juice and Lawry's season salt. Place in a baking dish and let go in oven for about 3-5 hours (depending on size of roast) or until meat starts to fall apart. Get an iron skillet hot with a little olive oil and put cooked roast in it with the juices from the oven bag. Meat will start to fall apart and when meat becomes like shredded beef then it's done. Serve on steamed corn tortillas and garnish with fresh chopped cilantro and onion and a few drops of fresh lemon juice. One of the easiest recipes to do and I like either purple onion or good fresh Vidalias when in season.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Put a pork tenderloin in a pressure cooker with some chimichurri sauce. It will fall apart. I cram it in homemade arepas. Warning: Your house will smell like chimichurri for a freaking week and a half.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

use a crock pot.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

k-p said:


> Put a 2-3 lb pork roast in an oven bag with chopped cilantro, onion, lemon juice and Lawry's season salt. Place in a baking dish and let go in oven for about 3-5 hours (depending on size of roast) or until meat starts to fall apart. Get an iron skillet hot with a little olive oil and put cooked roast in it with the juices from the oven bag. Meat will start to fall apart and when meat becomes like shredded beef then it's done. Serve on steamed corn tortillas and garnish with fresh chopped cilantro and onion and a few drops of fresh lemon juice. One of the easiest recipes to do and I like either purple onion or good fresh Vidalias when in season.


Sounds delicious


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

60hertz said:


> use a crock pot.



says those who don't have an egg! hahaha:whistling::blink::thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

k-p said:


> Put a 2-3 lb pork roast in an oven bag with chopped cilantro, onion, lemon juice and Lawry's season salt. Place in a baking dish and let go in oven for about 3-5 hours (depending on size of roast) or until meat starts to fall apart. Get an iron skillet hot with a little olive oil and put cooked roast in it with the juices from the oven bag. Meat will start to fall apart and when meat becomes like shredded beef then it's done. Serve on steamed corn tortillas and garnish with fresh chopped cilantro and onion and a few drops of fresh lemon juice. One of the easiest recipes to do and I like either purple onion or good fresh Vidalias when in season.


That does sound purty sporty!:thumbsup: Except I'd put it in a pan on the egg....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

60hertz said:


> use a crock pot.


What's a crock pot? I have a Dutch oven and BGE.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason said:


> says those who don't have an egg! hahaha:whistling::blink::thumbsup:


This has nothing to do with what type of grill is on my back porch. 

But, a simple Google search for Carnita Recipe says to use a crock pot or slow cooker...Although, there ARE recipes for using a dutch oven - guess you could put the dutch oven on your egg if you're so inclined.

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...727&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=carnitas+recipe&*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This one looks pretty good.

http://hangryfork.com/recipes/authentic-carnitas-recipe/


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

60hertz said:


> This has nothing to do with what type of grill is on my back porch.
> 
> But, a simple Google search for Carnita Recipe says to use a crock pot or slow cooker...Although, there ARE recipes for using a dutch oven - guess you could put the dutch oven on your egg if you're so inclined.
> 
> http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...727&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=carnitas+recipe&*



The best carnitas I've had was cooked in a Dutch oven/cast iron. Crock pot makes the meat mushy. You get that crisp outside when the liquids cook down with cast iron. If you don't have that good crisp meat on the outside you might as hell just use regular pulled pork.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Anyone have a sure fire traditional one. Surprisingly the search didn't find one.


MAde these last week. Best I've ever had. 

https://www.buzzfeed.com/scottloits...&ref=bffbtasty&utm_term=.ukrGr5bPN#.wrAZjeXE5


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I just seared the meat first for the crisp outside.


----------

